# Canadian Military Moms tribe?



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

I know there's a tribe for military moms, but it seems to be mainly American. So, I was wondering how many Canadian military moms there are out there?


----------



## shaper (Oct 26, 2004)

We are! We're total newbies, though. ;-) My husband did BMOQ over the summer and we're in Kingston now for a year (and more job training).


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaper* 
We are! We're total newbies, though. ;-) My husband did BMOQ over the summer and we're in Kingston now for a year (and more job training).

We actually just left Kingston in June. DH was there for 9 months of training, so DD and I went with him. We're now in Oromocto at CFB Gagetown. Nice to see you on here!


----------



## saoirse2007 (Sep 4, 2007)

nice too see


----------

